# Ponchi's Ongoing Picture (and Update) Thread



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

hi ^^ I'm new here and I'm getting my first budgie tomorrow and I'm not sure where to place it's cage. I have two spots in my room where it can fit but I'm not sure what's better for him,, the first one is slightly next to a window and the second is under my bunk bed. I've heard you shouldn't put your budgie next to a window but then under my bed I'm afraid it would be a little dark  basically I don't know if it's better for the budgie to be closer to light or have it far away.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Under the bunk bed is not a good spot. It would be best if you could place the cage in a spot where at least one side of the cage was against a wall, this allows for the bird to feel more secure. Since this is your first budgie you have a lot to learn, when you bring the bird home* do not* try to touch or pet the bird, the bird will be scared because it will be in a new home and it needs a lot of time and patience before it will feel secure, please make sure all family members understand this. You should sit by the cage several times a day and talk calmly and softly to the bird so it becomes comfortable in your presence. Please take a look at this article to help you learn about the proper cage set up. Essentials to a Great Cage


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

thank you for letting me know! I've actually been learning and made my researches about budgies for over a year so I know what's the right thing to do ^^ the only thing I was kinda clueless about was the cage placement, especially in my furniture crowded room. I'll try to move things around so he'll have an appropriate and safe spot. thank you again for being careful and kind 😊


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Cody has offered you excellent advice.

Thank you for doing the research PRIOR to bringing your budgie into your heart and home.
I look forward to meeting him through pictures and learning his name once you have him home and he is all settled in!*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

thank you so much for welcoming me! this looks all so well managed and helpful I can't wait to read more about budgies through this website ^^ I'm very glad that this place exists.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Cody and FaeryBee have given you excellent advice and resources! It’s great to have you join us and I look forward to hearing more about your budgie! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best wishes! 👋


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

hello and thank you! I'll make sure to ask anytime I need help 😊 I hope to take well care of my little budgie and give him the best life possible ♡ 

have a great day/night!


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

I haven't had the time to take a picture of him/her (I'm not sure of it's gender yet but I'll say he for now) he's an extremely adorable 2 month old > < the woman I adopted him from told me he was tamed and very sweet. when we first put him in it's cage he stood still on the same perch for 20-30 minutes. I got a little worried but came to the conclusion that all of this was new to him so it was normal he didn't move much at first. then after those minutes passed he started fluffing up and stretching, he looked pretty relaxed! 

until...

he jumped into his food container and made a happy mess 😭😂 he kept putting his entire body in it and sorting out his food while eating. but I might change it into a bowl on the ground because he was going in and out of it so quickly I was afraid he'll hurt himself! I'll share pictures tomorrow of the said food container. 

after a while of observing him from afar and seeing he got more and more comfortable I approached him gently and sat there to talk a little. he didn't looked bother at all by me and kept playing with his food. after a bit he jumped on the ground and paced back and forth making stepping noises- I thought I was maybe stressing him so I searched it up on the internet and apparently he was excited 😳

that was a few hours ago, as it is night time and dark in my room he has calmed down and looks like he's getting ready to sleep ^^ I can hear him make little noises with his beak~

this was a bit long but thought I'd share everything that happened 😊 if there's anything you can tell me or help me with please do so! as I am still a new budgie owner,,


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The noise you heard him making with his beak was probably him beak grinding, they often do that when content and getting ready to sleep, that's a good sign.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Pics!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He sounds delightful!! Once he's more settled in, we'd LOVE to meet him through pictures.
You are doing great so far. 💜 💜 *


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

Cody said:


> The noise you heard him making with his beak was probably him beak grinding, they often do that when content and getting ready to sleep, that's a good sign.


yes that's why I was glad to hear it :>



srirachaseahawk said:


> Pics!


coming very soon!!



FaeryBee said:


> *He sounds delightful!! Once he's more settled in, we'd LOVE to meet him through pictures.
> You are doing great so far. 💜 💜 *


of course 🥰 thank you for reassuring me ♡


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

first of all, let me introduce you to








cute little boy/girl who doesn't have a name yet ^^;

I wanted to talk about the behavior and obsession he has with his food container. but something else is bothering me and I don't know what I should do.

me and my big sister live in the same room (+ my little budgie now) and I told my sister how the budgie needs time to get used to it's environment and how we shouldn't try to touch him any time soon. and she was so stubborn! she didn't listen to me at all. she kept putting her hand in the cage (thankfully he wasn't scared but a little suspicious) she even took him out of the cage to let him fly a little 😭 only on his second day! I feel so bad for letting her do that.. and I'm mad.

I'm it's owner and I'm the one who knows best for it's health but she keeps ignoring my warnings. I don't want her to do whatever she wants because that's not how it works,, I'll definitely have a serious talk with her. I really don't want my budgie to feel stressed and overwhelmed


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your bird is a female. The family should have discussed the arrangement of the bird's care before it was brought home, and this needs to be supervised by your parents, although the bird was brought into the house with the understanding that you are it's primary caregiver, since you share a room with your sister you have to come to an understanding about things, and if your sister does not understand, you have to get your parents involved. I feel badly that the poor bird may suffer from her actions if she is allowed to continue to do as she pleases. Maybe if the bird was a shared responsibility it would help. If you cannot provide a safe and calm home for the bird then it would best best to not have any until you can provide a proper environment.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Lock the cage and hide the key


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

Cody said:


> Your bird is a female. The family should have discussed the arrangement of the bird's care before it was brought home, and this needs to be supervised by your parents, although the bird was brought into the house with the understanding that you are it's primary caregiver, since you share a room with your sister you have to come to an understanding about things, and if your sister does not understand, you have to get your parents involved. I feel badly that the poor bird may suffer from her actions if she is allowed to continue to do as she pleases. Maybe if the bird was a shared responsibility it would help. If you cannot provide a safe and calm home for the bird then it would best best to not have any until you can provide a proper environment.


I did have a long talk with her and she finally understood my worries for her. (thanks for pointing it out now I know!) it was stupid of me to not have included my sister into the knowledge of budgie care. I just didn't think she'd be that interested in her. now she's willing to take things slowly for her best ☺ and if she hadn't accepted my request I would have told my parents to help me out with this situation. so thank you for giving me such good advice!


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Lock the cage and hide the key


that's smart 😂👍🏻


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little girl is lovely! I'll be interested in hearing what you choose to name her once you decide.

May I ask how old your sister is? 
Perhaps she might want to join Talk Budgies as well so she can learn first-hand all about budgies and how to give them the best possible care for their health and well-being?*


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your little girl is lovely! I'll be interested in hearing what you choose to name her once you decide.
> 
> May I ask how old your sister is?
> Perhaps she might want to join Talk Budgies as well so she can learn first-hand all about budgies and how to give them the best possible care for their health and well-being?*


I'm already in love with her 🥺 my dad calls her "ponchito" which is a boy name but it's so cute. let's see if I change it once we get closer!

she's 26, and she acts like a toddler sometimes,, as for me I'm 18 ^^ she's getting interested in learning about them through youtube, so I'll probably share with her videos that I watched and kept because they taught me so much. and also make her read everything that is written on Talk Budgies that is helpful with budgie care! and yeah I'll make sure to ask her! thank you~ ❤


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your sister is welcome to set up her own User ID on Talk Budgies so she doesn't need to use yours. 
Be careful in watching You-Tube videos. Keep in mind that not everything you see out there is going to conform to Best Practices and there are many things shown that are very unsafe for budgies!

Maybe you could name her "Cheeto"!  💙*


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

of course~ and yes I am aware of it. I'm extremely careful with videos and always check on the internet if what they're saying is right or not. I've seen so many I can almost directly tell what's bad. you don't have to worry ^^
_gasp_ Cheeto :0 love it


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

it's ponchito's third day!








she's an outgoing one.. I wasn't expecting her to be so active that quickly o-o I thought she'd be shy and somewhat scared at first, I was prepared for that. but not the complete opposite,,! maybe it's because her previous owner tamed her. soo I am conflicted with how I should behave with her

she climbs around the cage bars like a little monkey (upside down and all) literally runs back and forth the bottom of the cage- sometimes chirp calls either when I leave the room, or at random moments. when I go up to her she instantly fluffs up and stretches and starts to go around her cage. she also does the back and forth thing on her perches. she has so much energy it's incredible to see! I haven't seen her play with the toys yet, she has touched them a few times but that's it~

yesterday I showed her a finger, and then put it away. and she bopped her head every direction to see it! I did the trick again and she was super curious and excited. so I poked a finger in, and she put one feet on it. soon after she fully climbed on! I kept poking in and out and everytime she climbed and tried to go further. she isn't afraid of hands at all (tho she's still careful since she doesn't know my hand yet)

when I reach in to change her water and food she goes on my hand and walks up my arm to fly out of her cage (that's what happened this morning and how I took this picture)

as I am writing this I can hear her make lots of tiny stepping noises around the cage,, I wonder what it means? and I wonder if I should keep that finger contact or wait some more because it's still her first days? but it feels like she's asking for it! she's such a weird one I can't wrap my head around her- and now she's having fun going around the cage bars and perches ^^;


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How much training/taming did the former owner do, how old is Ponchito?


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

Cody said:


> How much training/taming did the former owner do, how old is Ponchito?


I'm not sure. I remember her telling me she used to let ponchito fly in the house, how she didn't bite and was very sweet. I thought she'd tell me more but no  ponchito is 2 months old. I'd like to ask the owner more questions. we have her number so maybe I could message her


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If she is only 2 months old there is not a whole lot of training that could have taken place.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ponchito is doing VERY well for her age! Some budgies are just much more active and playful than others.
Enjoy her energy! 

Make sure you don't allow her to train YOU though.
If you respond to her every time she chirps or calls for you then she is going to learn to do that to get you to come to her.
Take a look at the information in this link:
*
*Positive Reinforcement in Training.*


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

Cody said:


> If she is only 2 months old there is not a whole lot of training that could have taken place.


ohh that's good to know :0 so basically she's only used to the hand. thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She’s adorable  I’m so glad you’re interested in learning all you can about best practices! I think she’s going to have a great life with you 💙


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ponchito is doing VERY well for her age! Some budgies are just much more active and playful than others.
> Enjoy her energy!
> 
> Make sure you don't allow her to train YOU though.
> ...


aw I'm happy to hear that T^T♡

hmm! I'm glad to have learned that soon enough because I tended to reply back to her chirping,, thank you so much!


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> She’s adorable  I’m so glad you’re interested in learning all you can about best practices! I think she’s going to have a great life with you 💙


wah that really warmed my heart thank you 😭 my goal is to give her an enjoyable life 💛 I already love taking care of her and learning each day about her,,


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

ponchito's (now ponchi 👀) 4th day!








she's opening herself more and more~
this morning me and my sister were listening to a song and ponchi made a sound we never heard from her, it was a happy squeaking! we stopped the song and put it back on and she started doing it again it was so freaking cute! I think she enjoys music~ I'm excited to make her listen to other songs soon ^^

today I also went to get milet. I showed it to her and she looked a little spooked by it,, like what is this long thing- I hope she'll understand it's yummy food. and thus teach her to step up!

since I left for a few hours when I came back she was really excited and energetic so I decided to let her come out of her cage by herself if she wanted to. it took her long minutes because she was so excited and ran everywhere in the cage 😂 when she finally came out she flew to the window and didn't hurt herself thanks to my windows! they have an edge in the middle of them (old windows) so that's nice, but I still don't like her sitting there. I've heard different stories about birds and the outside view. some love it and some can get really scared by passing birds 

ponchi went to the floor too! she looked relaxed and happy there :> walking around and picking up the seeds she threw on the ground throughout the day~ and me finding some next to me and pushing them towards her and watch her curiously approach them to eat 😊 then she flew to her window spot again so I went to offer a finger she can climb on, and she did ^^

we spent 15 minutes together bonding,, I talked sweetly to her, praising her for how good she was doing~ she really likes the sound of my voice and I think she finds comfort in it! she walked up my arm and groomed herself and puffed up many times. even made noises with her beak! I kept talking on and on and she was all fluffy and sleepy eyes, it was such a lovely sight ;;♡ I loved that moment with ponchi

by that point she had been out for around 30/40 minutes so I slowly brought her back to her cage and she didn't move an inch. once she was inside I sat there and continued talking calmly and she was doing the same as earlier being all lovely and stuff~








I love herrrrr 💙


----------



## Deano (Sep 14, 2021)

shamallow said:


> ponchito's (now ponchi 👀) 4th day!
> View attachment 258452
> 
> she's opening herself more and more~
> ...


she is so cute


----------



## Deano (Sep 14, 2021)

Deano said:


> she is so cute


its just amazing when you can see the personality start to come out. love the story of her 1st outing and bonding with you, gets me all broody lol


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

Deano said:


> its just amazing when you can see the personality start to come out. love the story of her 1st outing and bonding with you, gets me all broody lol


it's such an exciting process of getting to know each other as time goes on  I already feel lucky to have her


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you'd like, you can start an Ongoing Picture Thread for Ponchito in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum.
That way, you can share updated pictures of her as you take them and they will all be in one easy to find spot on the forum. 💙*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ponchi is ADORABLE!
I think you should start an "Ongoing Picture Thread" for Ponchi in the "Budgie Pictures section of the forum.
In that thread you can post updates on her progress as well as pictures of your darling girl.
By having an on-going picture thread, everything will be easily accessible in one place.*


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ponchi is ADORABLE!
> I think you should start an "Ongoing Picture Thread" for Ponchi in the "Budgie Pictures section of the forum.
> In that thread you can post updates on her progress as well as pictures of your darling girl.
> By having an on-going picture thread, everything will be easily accessible in one place.*


ahh thanks so much!! that'll be less all over the place ^^ I should copy my previous posts and add them there all together right?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you want everything you've posted (including the responses) put into one thread, I can merge them all into one and move it into the Budgie Pictures section and rename it for you. 

Otherwise, you could simply start a new thread there and only upload all the pictures of Ponchi that you've posted so far.

Just let me know which you prefer!*


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *If you want everything you've posted (including the responses) put into one thread, I can merge them all into one and move it into the Budgie Pictures section and rename it for you.
> 
> Otherwise, you could simply start a new thread there and only upload all the pictures of Ponchi that you've posted so far.
> 
> Just let me know which you prefer!*


wahh that's amazing! I find the first option to be perfect _^_ thank you for doing this for me!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Give me a few minutes. 
You'll see threads moving from one section to another until I get them all in one forum and then I'll merge them, change the title and move them over to the Budgie Pictures section. 😉 *


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Give me a few minutes.
> You'll see threads moving from one section to another until I get them all in one forum and then I'll merge them, change the title and move them over to the Budgie Pictures section. 😉 *


yes take your time! and alright got it~ thank you again 💙


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*All done! 💙 💙 💙 *


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *All done! 💙 💙 💙 *


yayy! 😄💙💙 so now when I create a new post, where should I write it so it goes in this thread? 

(edit) I'm not sure if I did this right but I put up a new update down here! I hope this is the right way to do it,,


----------



## shamallow (Sep 10, 2021)

ponchi's 5th day~! \(･◡･)/




you aren't going to believe this- ponchi has a favorite song,, she's a gem. we've made her listen to this song a few times and she always chirps happily to it > < along those adorable "krr krr"

this afternoon too she was hyper and eager to spend time outside her cage so I let her come out to hang out~ we sat on the floor together and listened to music (seems like she likes the floor) and chirped to her favorite song ^^ at some point she flew up my sister's bunk bed and chilled there the rest of her outing (we stayed there for almost an hour) I joined her and I spoke to her most of the time~ ponchi grinded her beak and did all the comfy body language. after some time she explored a little of the huge mattress surface with curiousity and hopped on the edge of the bed.

I tried a few times to very slowly approach my finger towards her and at first she backed away so I did not insist. by the middle of it she wasn't making big eyes when I showed my finger anymore! she didn't mind it coming a little closer. it's when she hopped on the bed edge that I tried again and she finally came on 🥺 I think we sat there together for 20 minutes. she looks even more comfortable with me! I was able to make kissy sounds close to her face while she was closing her eyes and listening~ I have this urge to scratch her little head but I think it's way too soon ^^; I would have loved to take a picture when she looked that adorable but I didn't want to disturb her with a phone in front of her face.

I'd like to stay at this level so she can get used to only this for now! I don't want to rush it and scare her away. I'm very happy with this already! I hope through those simple bonding sessions she'll trust my hand enough to climb on it naturally 😊

I think when 1 week hits I'll try to teach her to step up. well first of all she needs to know that milet is food 😂 I showed it to her again today and she didn't try it. I don't really know what to do about that.. I guess she just needs time~ cuz today I wasn't able to bring her back to her cage (because she was on my finger and wasn't moving, she looked so cute I just couldn't put her back-) but she went back to it herself! O-O on top of it actually. but she did that!! she was looking down on it and really wanted to get inside,, I helped her and that was all for this nice day!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow! Ponchi is doing GREAT! Definitely a good day for your little beauty. 💜💜*


----------

